# Retrofit Piecemeal



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Yo. How much ya'll payin your guys piecemeal to do 2x4 troffers t-12 (2 bulb) to t-8 (2 bulb) per light ? I just want to make sure I'm not overpaying


$2300.03 per light not one cent more..:thumbsup:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

32.65 an hr. Plus bennies. Can probably do 3 an hr on an 8 foot ladder including setup and cleanup. If on baker staging in an open area with ground guy probably 6 an hour. Optimal conditions.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> $2300.03 per light not one cent more..:thumbsup:


Harry, that seems a little low to me. I think you're forgetting to add the cost of materials in there.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Case of brew per ballast and one for each lamp.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Pay them by the hour.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

jza said:


> Pay them by the hour.



Hacks and side jobbers are paid by the hour.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I was thinking $12-14 per. Easy access


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Hacks and side jobbers are paid by the hour.


As well as most electricians and apprentices working for someone else.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I was thinking $12-14 per. Easy access



That's to much!:no:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*ok*

Well, it was a fun experiment. As it turns out the 1 ballast 2 bulb fixtures were a piece of cake once you got jammin. Myself and a helper avg 7 per hour including cleanup. When we switched to the 1 ballast 3 bulb bit slower, 4 bulb bit slower, and specialty lighting with special lenses bit slower. It all worked out ok. I think $12 was a good number for my help. I've never seen them work so fast in their life, hardly any cigarette breakers, cell phone breaks, etc....:laughing:

Here are some pics below of job. Oh, these are 10 yr bulbs and 30 year ballast. I gave a personal guarantee/warrenty for 10 yrs/30yrs for labor as well and worked it into the price. My material was 3x that what most of you pay.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok. Here. We reduced their load 43% with 39% more better light. 3.4 yr roi with a 15yr total savings of $ 197,000. $ $ 1,700 poco rebates to me


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Did someone catch you in the photo ??

BTW did the Exit luminaire working on back up power ? ( hard to see if that is lit up )


Merci,
Marc


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Ugly*



frenchelectrican said:


> Did someone catch you in the photo ??
> 
> BTW did the Exit luminaire working on back up power ? ( hard to see if that is lit up )
> 
> ...


No, that was one of my ugly older guys. Almost all the exits were bad so we replaced with new.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

That is by far the ugliest corridor I have seen in a while.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Our payout for retrofit companies is at the top of the scale, and for a full retrofit kit, we're at $7 each. Not unusual for guys to knock out 50+ a night. However, if that is what you do, you get very fast at it. At 50 a night, the guys are making $350 a day, $1750 a week, $7,000 a month. If you do more, your guys need to get faster, and you need to pay less if you were to remain competitive. A specialty retrofitter would likely be much more cost effective.


----------

